# Injecting delts, what size needle.



## cd123 (Mar 29, 2010)

As the title says, what size needle is recomended? Will a 1" be ok or a 3/4"?


----------



## Hammer-She-Rides (Mar 29, 2010)

cd123 said:


> As the title says, what size needle is recomended? Will a 1" be ok or a 3/4"?


 

5/8 is long enough, if your using a 1" or a 3/4"  then just use your best judgment and dont go all the way in.  unless you have huge shoulders and 5/8" wont cut it then 3/4" or 1" is fine.


----------



## cd123 (Mar 29, 2010)

Hammer-She-Rides said:


> 5/8 is long enough, if your using a 1" or a 3/4" then just use your best judgment and dont go all the way in. unless you have huge shoulders and 5/8" wont cut it then 3/4" or 1" is fine.


 
Cheers pal. I've only got the sizes I mentioned as well as 2" for drawing the gear from the vials. I'll have to go in my quad tomorrow and then get down the needle exchange and get some 5/8" after my workout so I can use them next time/in future.


----------



## Hammer-She-Rides (Mar 29, 2010)

cd123 said:


> Cheers pal. I've only got the sizes I mentioned as well as 2" for drawing the gear from the vials. I'll have to go in my quad tomorrow and then get down the needle exchange and get some 5/8" after my workout so I can use them next time/in future.


 

Good Luck


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 29, 2010)

I use 1" 23 guage for delts.


----------



## cd123 (Mar 29, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> I use 1" 23 guage for delts.


 
After hammers post I think 1" may be too big. I don't wanna hurt myself.


----------



## tballz (Mar 29, 2010)

I use 1.5in or 1in.  Whatever one I have on hand.


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 29, 2010)

cd123 said:
			
		

> After hammers post I think 1" may be too big. I don't wanna hurt myself.



23ga, 1"... But delts are the size of Texas...

J/K, that ain't that big.


----------



## littlemoney31 (Mar 29, 2010)

25gauge 5/8ths is my rec up to 1"


----------



## weldingman (Mar 29, 2010)

1"  23 guage, delts


----------



## DaBeast25 (Mar 29, 2010)

25g 1" for me


----------



## KelJu (Mar 29, 2010)

I inject the delt with a 21g x  1 1/2 and never had any problems.


----------



## GFR (Mar 29, 2010)

5/8 is just not long enough.....if 1'' is too long you are too small to be using. 

25g pin and 1'' will do the trick.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 30, 2010)

Lately I'm using 23g 1", 25s work fine and 5/8" probably wont hurt you if the volume and/or frequency is low. If you are not ultra lean though there is no reason to avoid a 1 incher, there better be plenty of meat there otherwise you shouldn't be shooting.


----------



## PanterA (Apr 2, 2010)

I bury a 1.25" in my delts.


----------



## downtown (Apr 2, 2010)

If your lean you can use a 25 5/8inch,  but i preffer 25 1inch.  Smallest pin that you can inject aas with, and it hopefully limits scar tissue.


----------



## PanterA (Apr 2, 2010)

I use a 27g, but I also use ethyl oleate based gear.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 2, 2010)

I use an 8 gauge 3" 6cc veterinary needle rrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaooooooooowwwww


----------



## downtown (Apr 3, 2010)

Soooo, basically you inject with a f'ing HARPOON!!!!


----------



## chris2300 (Apr 3, 2010)

DELTS your crazy.... only my butt


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 3, 2010)

downtown said:


> Soooo, basically you inject with a f'ing HARPOON!!!!


 Yup I'm trying to catch up with the big boys.  I have it on good authority welding man uses a 3gauge 8 incher just to get through to his delts


----------



## downtown (Apr 3, 2010)

Holy shit that would be like injecting with a garden hose!  I know yall aint serious, but if you were then you would need some stitches every time you pinned.


----------



## PanterA (Apr 3, 2010)

chris2300 said:


> DELTS your crazy.... only my butt


 
You need to rotate injection sites. With time this type of post will read 'I can't pin glutes anymore because of all the scar tissue back there.'


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 3, 2010)

Right delt, right glute, left delt, left glute... That's my rotation. I'm thinking about adding the testes into the rotation, but I'm not sure if I have the balls.


----------



## klc9100 (Apr 4, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Right delt, right glute, left delt, left glute... That's my rotation. I'm thinking about adding the testes into the rotation, but *I'm not sure if I have the balls*.


 
lol. i like delts because i can do it myself. i can't reach me ass at the right angle. i have to get g/f to do it. she gets some strange satisfaction out of it anyway  :-/  i do rotate though.  i have a friend that pinz his quads and pecs too. i can't do either of them.


----------



## PanterA (Apr 4, 2010)

I like doing glutes and ventros while blasting, and delts while cruising. The gear I'm using right now is the least painful I've ever used, so I'm going to try quads again when I go back to cruising. 1cc feels much better to try out than 2.5cc after the extreme pain I got last time with prop... I've done biceps but it affected my workouts. I might try them again with this gear when I go back to cruising. I want to give my delts a long break.


----------



## masokist (Jul 4, 2010)

ive been going in with a 23g 1.5in needle burying it all the way into my delt. too long? any problems goin in that deep?


----------



## unclem (Jul 4, 2010)

that guy is kidding with the 8 g nail. i use 25g 1 inch. i like the calf to it dont hurt and it dont effect you the next day. i use 25 x 5/8inch for chest, tris, bis for synthol/ syntherol.


----------



## fredlabrute (Jul 4, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> I use 1" 23 guage for delts.



Same as Heavy,sometimes  use 1,5" needles as i have lots of it but just doesn't go all the way in.Became good at it with practice,would make a good nurse!


----------



## unclem (Jul 4, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> Same as Heavy,sometimes use 1,5" needles as i have lots of it but just doesn't go all the way in.Became good at it with practice,would make a good nurse!


 
try a 25g x 1 inch for better results and being new to steroids if i read your posts correctlyFREDLABRUTE.


----------



## Dusters (Jul 5, 2010)

DaBeast25 said:


> 25g 1" for me


 
^ That works for me.


----------



## Bundy09 (Jul 6, 2010)

1.25' 23g for delts, glutes and quads, all buried and no probs.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 6, 2010)

georgeforemanrules said:


> 5/8 is just not long enough.....if 1'' is too long you are too small to be using.
> 
> 25g pin and 1'' will do the trick.


 

+1


----------

